# Galaxy Mini Fridge Problem



## tech1452 (Jul 18, 2011)

hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and I saw several posts regarding thermoelectric mini fridge issues, so I'm hoping someone can help me with my issue. I have a galaxy thermoelectric mini fridge from Sears that stopped working recently. When I plug it in I get nothing, no fan no cooling completely dead. I removed the back and looked over the electronics and didn't see anything obviously wrong or broken. Because the fan wasn't working, I removed it, to test it out of the fridge. When I tested it by supplying 12 volts to it, it worked fine. So, now it seems that the fan is not getting any power to it. I don't know where to go from here. I could use a multimeter to see if there is any power where the fan plugs into the circuit board, but I still wouldn't know what to do beyond that. If there's anyone that can tell me what to do next I would be very grateful. Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide. tech1452


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

prob the inverter as these are a simple fan cooler affair,bit like your cpu cooler on your pc, no thermastat as such as the cooling method cannot freeze, so from, i'm guessing the 120v(unless your from my country 240v) to 12v inverter is faulty. this could be built into the unit, but i'm guessing its in the psu.


----------



## tech1452 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks huff digger for your reply. I'm a little confused. You mentioned an inverter and a PSU. Are both of those item one in the same? I have a parts diagram of my mini fridge and it shows a "power pcb" which is a circuit board that reduces the 120 voltage to 12 volts, is this what you are referring to as the inverter/PSU? If the problem is in "power pcb" is there a way test it and or repair it?

thanks again for your help

tech1452


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah, that'll be the cookie, do you have a test meter? if so remove the wires for the fan, test what current comes out, if 12v, change the fan, simples, probably something like this right? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-COOLI...ent_GPS_Car_Amplifiers_PP&hash=item45f2d76c6c


----------



## tech1452 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi huff, I did test the fan and it works fine. The question in y mind is where do I go from here. If there is no power coming to the fan, where do you think the problem is? thanks again tech1452


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

pcb, there can't be much more surely plug--->pcb--->fan theres nothing in between is there? might be a dry joint on the board, any electronic local shops that can test it? any pics you can post of the pcb?


----------



## tech1452 (Jul 18, 2011)

Huff, Here's a couple photos. If you notice on the left side of the pcb, there are 5 sockets. The fan is plugged into the 3rd socket and there is nothing plugged into the 4th socket. Should I try plugging the fan into the 4th socket and see if if works?


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

Try it, but I reckon a triac has gone, it's one of the black three prong square looking things with a heatsync on the back, there are 2 silver and 1 black on your board. It's it's not that check the inline fuse, it's on the board with a black shiny cover about 1 inch long


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

> It can help us to keep food fresh and drink chilled


@angeljaky
wow I never knew that about a fridge 
get lost spammer


----------

